# Another Furminator Question



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Instead of using the Furminator on your boy, I would recommend getting an undercoat rake. They do a great job. 

The furminator can really mess your boy's coat up.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our groomer told me that one of the worst things ever for a dog's coat is the Furminator.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I second the undercoat take. I think it does an even better job than the furminator. I just have a cheap one off of Amazon. I think it was less than $10.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I have a undercoat rake and a good pin brush, and they seemed to do much the same thing as the Furminator. The only thing the Furminator added as I could tell is the ability to actually cut the undercoat, which I assumed to be a good thing. Thanks for enlightening me. I figure I make at least two mistakes for every correct thing I do, but I'll get there slowly but surely.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

ArchersMom said:


> I second the undercoat take. I think it does an even better job than the furminator. I just have a cheap one off of Amazon. I think it was less than $10.


I got one at Walmart and it was about the same price.


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

I have the furminator and do not like it at all. I prefer the JW Rake and I'm also going to be getting the Equigroom for both my golden and GSD. I've read and seen great things regarding that brush for all coat types. : )


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a double row JW Rake as well. It is my most frequently use tool. Love it.


----------

